# Tri-color? Tan? Updated WITH pics!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi!

I did a litter with an argente buck and a blue tan doe and kept a few bubs. One named Shizu, I thought
was a normal black piebald... Until this morning I took a look at her privates before putting her with another doe, and saw that the whole area there is orange, and really orange, and she's got two more of these yellowy
patches under each of her arms. Is she a tri-color? Or probably tan.

I'll try to get a pic in the morning, or tonight...

Update:

Shizu's top:

























Shizu's belly:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

No tikmio, she is a Tan mouse, the Tan has all been broken up by the Pied areas where it would normally be on a non pied mouse. A Tricolour has to have patches of different colour on the top side of the mouse, obviously three different colours.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Pied tans are some of my favorite mice.

The tan gene is from the mother mouse.
She's a blue tan. a/at or at/at.

You matched her with a Argentine which if I remember correctly is a
Agouti with the pink eyed gene p/p instead of P/P or P/*

Agouti can be A/* that ressesive could be anything.
Have you had any litters out of him before or know his parent's colors?

My guess from your description of the mother and baby is that he's A/a.

The pied tan baby probably got the a from dad and the at from mom giving you what you have now. So a/at.
Mom is blue but the baby is black so it's also D/d... carrying blue.
So a/at D/d

You can also assume that both mom and dad carry the spotting gene so baby is also s/s.

So in the end your baby is most likely at/a B/* D/d P/p s/s

These are just guesses...I don't have much hand on experience with Argentines so I might have something wrong. This is all based on the books I've read.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, so pied tan. Shes pretty neat looking. I took a few shots but
my computer says it's going to take 40 mins to just move them from one folder to another, jeez slow puter.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Omy, I feel your pain. My computer crawled out of the 90's.
I think we have AOl 3.0 on here somewhere still * rummages around*

The genetics thing can be confusing sometimes...really bad at first.
That book I recommended before did wonders..also there's this..
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=52
Typically the big letters represent dominance over the genes represented by smaller letters.
However it gets more complicated then that. Like how genes from different chromosomes interact.

There is a dog breeding sims game that helped me a TON. It's called eaglevalley sim.
It works on similar genes that dogs have but the codes are different.
But blue is still d/d and black still trumps it.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Love her she is real cute


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Pied blck tan for sure. :3
A real cutie too.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, she's always appealed to me 

I have a question about tan. Is it dominant? I cannot seem to get it out of my lines :wallbash I got 1 blue tan and
now I've got an agouti tan, this pied tan Shizu, a black tan buck.... Arg!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

tan is dominant, since it shows even if heterozygous.
therefore getting it out should be a rather easy task.
the recessive traits are the hard ones to get rid of. (a pain in the ass sometimes...)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well it's hard for me because I love Shizu but I wanted a regular black and white pied


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Breeding tans will get you more tans. If you want tan out of your lines, don't breed those mice, select against it by not breeding tans. Fairly straightforward.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah. That's my new plan, lol. I'm retiring my tans and having them go as pets


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your blue tan? I've never seen one


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure. She's a poor tan though, so it looks white. Though all her babies have been
nice orange tans, she's poor :










Starts my baby, I'm retiering and keeping her


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------

